# FALSE POSITIVE??



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

I WONDER IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME PLEASE, BRIEF HISTORY:

TTC FOR 13 YRS, ME 31 - BLOCKED TUBES, DH 35 - FINE. M/C 14 YRS AGO.  STARTED 1ST CYCLE OF IVF DEC 2004, ENDED UP WITH 19 FERTILISED EGGS, ALL FROZEN DUE TO MILD OHSS.  1ST FET PLANNED FOR FEB 05, NONE SURVIVED THAW.  2ND WENT AHEAD IN MAY 06 - BFN.  DON'T KNOW WE MANAGED IT (WITH TUBES BEING SO BLOCKED) BUT GOT PREGNANT NATURALLY IN JUNE 06, ECTOPIC, WASN'T ACTUALLY IN TUBE, WAS AT JUNCTION WITH TUBE AND UTERUS.  HAD OP TO REMOVE ONLY TO HAVE TO GO IN THE FOLLOWING WEEK FOR ANOTHER OP AS DIDN'T GET IT 1ST TIME ROUND.  LAST FET FROM THAT BATCH OCT 06 - BFN.  

STARTED 2ND IVF IN MAY 06, 19 EGGS AGAIN, MANAGED TO GET A FRESH TRANSFER - BFN.

WHICH BRINGS ME TO NOW, I AM ON DAY 14 AND TESTED POSITIVE YESTERDAY WITH A CLEARBLUE DIGITAL.  ONE FIRST RESPONSE AND CLEARBLUE, BOTH VERY FAINT POSITIVES.  HAVE TESTED TODAY TO MAKE SURE, USING THE TEST THE CLINIC GIVE YOU, ONE FIRST RESPONSE AND TWO CLEARBLUE DIGITAL, ALL NEGATIVES.

I CALLED MY CLINIC AND THEY SAID TO WAIT TWO MORE DAYS AND TEST AGAIN AND TO CONTINUE WITH THE PESSARIES.

SORRY TO WAFFLE BUT AS YOU CAN IMAGINE AM GOING OUT OF MY MIND AS WAS SO EXCITED YESTERDAY TO THINK IT MIGHT BE MY TURN AND THEN FOR MY WORLD TO BE SHATTERED TODAY.  HAVEN'T EVEN TOLD DH YET AS CAN'T BEAR TO SEE THE DISSAPOINTMENT.

HAS ANYONE HAD A +TIVE, THEN -TIVE AND GONE ON TO HAVE A +TIVE?

I KNOW I'M PROBABLY CLUTCHING AT STRAWS BUT IF ANYONE CAN ADVISE, I'D BE GRATEFUL


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lucylu,

Hope you are doing ok.......can't really help you hun except to say that maybe your levels are still so low that some tests are picking them up and some aren't 

I really think you have to just go with your clinics advice and try again tomorrow.

Wishing you loads of luck though....i really hope it works out for you 



Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

LucyLu

I have sent myself crazy during the 2ww (on day 9 today) and done loads of reading on pg tests (amongst other things!!)..... it seems that like anything else that is made by man and machine... each one come sout of a very slightly different quality, so even pg tests from the same manufacturer (or even the same packet) will be different.  It may be that you had a test yeterday that was sensitive enough to pick up your hcg levels which still may well be low and then the tests you have used subsequently were of slightly lesser sensitivity and didnt pick the hcg up... Give it a day or two longer (I know its hell) and try again.  or may be the clinic will do a betaHCG level test to see what your actual level is??

Sorry that is probably a load of all waffle but hope it makes sense.

GOODLUCK
Jobi x


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both for replying, did think to myself today that if still -tive, clinic may say come in for beta test.

Oh well, just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings although pretty sure it will be -tive, can't help thinking the worst when only the worst seems to happen.

Sorry to sound to dramatic, just feel so low, really thought it was my turn!


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jobi, how selfish of me after you took the time to reply, good luck with your test, hope you get your  !!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

U hear of false negitives but never a falso positive hunnie!! Theres obv got to be the hcg in ur body otherwise it wudnt have been dected ohhhhhhhh looks good

Love kelly


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lucy

Try this site as it gives info on hcg levels on different tests - many are US but it's a guide - I think it could be that the

http://www.pinelandpress.com/faq/hpt.html

Good luck, I know you must be going out of your mind right now. I don't think you can get a false positive though - if the line is there - it must have registered hcg from somewhere!

Ask for a blood test - your GP can do this for free - this will tell you the exact HCG level - then do another 2 days later to see the rise.

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Dear Lucylu

Just wanted to tell you my experience - I tested negative the day before my pregnancy test, only to find that on the right day I tested positive 3 times, a positive is a positive hon and I really don't think there is anyway you can have a false one. And if the line is feint or strong there's still a line there which can only mean 1 thing.

Hope this helps, please keep us posted and let us know how you get on. 

Vix xx


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Just thought I'd let you know, AF arrived yesterday.  I did a test this morning just to confirm and was -tive again so totally flummoxed as to how i got a positive in the first place. Maybe something did take early on but then stopped but then I'd have thought there would still be HCG in my system.  I really don't know what to think at the moment, if I'd have had a -tive in the first place that would've been easier to deal with as me & DH are used to that but to have a +tive, especially a digital positive, then -tive has made it harder to deal with somehow.
Haven't phoned the clinic to tell them or to cancel my scan yet as can't face it without crying.  Have spent all day in bed moping, but i know I'll pick myself up again as i always do and i suppose there's still hope and have 7 frosties left.

Thanks for listening!! And good luck to you all!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm so sorry to read your news   I've been following this thread & didn't want to reply as I had a sort of similar situation not long ago but didn't have a positive outcome 

With our recent fet I waited to test on offical day & tested early in the morning - it was a bfn...however, for some unknown reason I tested again around middayish and got a very very faint positive (same as when I had 2nd early mc)...so then I was completely confused !!  So I didn't drink & didn't pee for the next few hours (about 5 or 6 hours I think it was), and tested again...sadly all were bfn   So then I wasn't sure if the +ve I'd seen was evaporation line or what !!
Anyway, we had follow up with our consultant and after discussing various symptoms I'd experienced during 2ww (I was taking meds for immune/blood clotting disorders & got sweats & hot flushes 2 &3dpt and then sharp stabbing pains 6 & 7dpt) he seems convinced it was a "real" positive albeit shortlived and that the reason I got the initial bfn was cos I'd been drinking loads of water throughout 2ww & specifically throughout the night before testing so when I tested my pee was more diluted....he's sure that something did try to happen but sadly just didn't stay   As he said to us "we're getting there" which is kinda good to know in a way.

I appreciate my story probably isn't very positive for you but really just wanted to let you know you're not alone and it could be that something did try to happen...do ensure you tell your hospital/consultant everything thats happened.

Look after yourself and DH...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Natasha

It just sometimes helps that someone understands what you're going through.  I know that everyone on this site looks for answers and the truth is there aren't any correct ones as everyone is different.  When we embarked on this treatment, i never realised just how horrible and cruel treatment could be but also fantastic if it works.  I really appreciate you sharing your experience with me and hope it works next time for you.

Lots of Luck


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear Lucylu and Natasha

I had what I think must have been a similar experience to Natasha at our last attempt in March.  I went to the clinic for the pregnancy test (they didn't seem to recommend home tests) and given that I'd already had cramping and some bleeding I was pretty sure the result would be a BFN. To my amazement they called to say that it was 'weakly positive'. I asked what this meant and the nurse brought me down to earth when she explained that the hormone levels were high enough to indicate hat implantation had taken place, but not high enough to be normal. So I had had implantation but there had been an early miscarriage. I had to return to the clinic two more times over the next week before the levels had sunk to 'negative' - the clinic needed a definitive outcome for their stats but it was pretty depressing to have to keep going back.

I think it has to give you some hope that implantation can take place (that's what I'm relying on this time anyway - 2 days left till I test...)

Dragthing


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dragthing...

Just wanted to wish you luck  

With our 1st early mc (naturally conceived) I had very similar to what you mention...my period was over a week late but all hpts were negative so I got BETA blood test done by GP...this came back as a very low positive but by the time I got the results I'd already started bleeding so an early mc.  With our 2nd early mc I got a very very faint positive on hpt when AF was few days late but then all others were negative and I started bleeding.

I was diagnosed with immune & blood clotting disorders after these and am now taking extra medications to help but obviously still had some problems with our last fet.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

